# hs928k1tas vs hs928tas



## johnbn (Dec 18, 2014)

Is there a difference between these machines. Anyone know what the K1 means?

Thanks


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

K1 denotes the newest version of. As far as the difference I'm not sure.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Honda does not specify model years, but rather "editions" through "K-codes". It starts with K-0, which is usually not specified in the nomenclature.


----------



## staros (Jul 22, 2014)

There are some slight differences. I believe this has started from the 2011 model year.

Some that I know of include:

- headlight 
- redesign of the rear bucket skid housing (reinforced) - looks like a triangle
- bucket has pre-drilled holes on the side of the bucket
- specifications for augur shear pins have changed from 6x16 to 6x18 (dealer says the smaller should work)
- gas cap can be gripped with gloves ( I guess that is an enhancement)

That is all I can think of at the moment.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Early (K0) models were 100% manufactured in Japan.

Later (K1) models have engines made in Thailand, then shipped to Japan for final assembly. 

Engines in K1 meet current and anticipated emissions regulations. K1 engines have an improved muffler deflector. K1 models have taller handlebars, and individual choke and throttle controls (K0 models used a single control for throttle/choke). 

K1 models have anti-icing kit and worklight standard equipment. 

K0 and K1 still have the same 3-year warranty (commercial or residential use).


----------



## johnbn (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the good info


----------

